# Whats your EDC?



## Mini-Moder (Mar 1, 2006)

Everybody list what your EDC light is currently. Right now, I am carrying my ARC LSH-P that I just got, great light, I love it. So what's your EDC?


----------



## cslinger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

An EDC of course.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Right now....in my pocket:


HDS U60 XRGT and McLuxIII-PD


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

A Nuwai TM-301X-3 on my belt, and in my coat a Golston 7 watt.


----------



## InFlux (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

McLux III-PD and a TnC KeyLux aaa :twothumbs:


----------



## ASP (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Right now sitting at work in my pocket sits an L4


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Keychain: Arc AAA Std, green LED in small plastic housing, 2x2016 lithium cells
Belt Holster: Fenix L1P


----------



## Gonzo (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Keychain: L0P


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

I am hopping to get a new one for my keychain, I am between the ARC AAA and the cutdown CR2 MMMag. Since its new, my LSH-P is in a belt holster in my pocket (on new lights I am crazy about protection). I havn't decided whether to go on belt, or in pocket with no case.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

L4 in my pocket, Peak AAA on my house keys and Inova Microlight on my car keys..


----------



## Fixer (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

CMG Sonic (US made) on bead chain for neck carry. CMG Ultra-G in jacket pocket and Fenix L2P in other jacket pocket.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

just a fenix l1p on my house keys


----------



## Nitnos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Arc-AAA on my keychain, EDC U60-GT in pocket, CR2 ION on a neck lanyard.


----------



## Jeritall (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

I sure don't EDC anything from my collection. Is this thread in the right forum?


----------



## greenLED (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Keychain: ArcAAA
Pocket: I rotate an ARC LSL-P (stock) and a custom, cut-down ArcAA/CR2, 2-stage Lux light.
Backpack: Rotating between Pila GL3, SF U2, SF L1


----------



## ibcj (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Keychain - Arc AAA P
Belt - McLux III T


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Keychain - L0P. On weekends/holidays add a Nuwai Q-III w/RCR123 on belt.


----------



## ruger357 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

SF E1E EXEC.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*



Jeritall said:


> I sure don't EDC anything from my collection. Is this thread in the right forum?


Well I consider a collection to be all your lights. Not just shelf-queen lights. I did think about where to put it, and I thought this would be the right place, as there are threads like, list all your lights, I thought it fit in. If any mods/admins think it belongs somwhere else, they can feel free to move it.


----------



## herbicide (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Mine's my modded solitaire (some white 5mm LED I had knocking about running off four AG5s) with the clip off a 2AAA.
What?


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Surefire 6P/KL3 GenII


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

Gee, you guys carry so little.
I carry my Surefire A2, Fenix L1P, and a Photon Freedom Micro.
In my bag... Surefire G2, Infinity Ultra, Minimag+NiteIze, and at least a half dozen spare batteries.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

I don't cary a light every day. 

When I do carry a small light with me it's usually one of those 12 LED/1 AA things overdriven with a 3v lithium AA. It tucks nicely into any belt loop without any kind of clip/holster.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

I currently EDC my amilite.

-David


----------



## dizzy (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

I carry a surefire E2D on my belt.


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

SF E2L


----------



## beezaur (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*

McLuxIII-PD

Scott


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess an admin or mod thought it should be moved. I dont understand how some of you cary that much, I guess it depends on your profession. But as a student, I cary so much other crap I only cary one in my pocket. From time to time, I have one in my bag, but not evert day.


----------



## lampare (Mar 1, 2006)

Inova blue 5 led,minimag. I know, I ordered 3 surfires just found the site a few days ago.:huh: Work I use Black Diamond head light .:huh:


----------



## lampare (Mar 1, 2006)

Inova 5 led blue, minimag, until 2 surefires get here.


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I rotate between a few different ones... I usually have a dimmer light with better runtime and a brighter one.

Bright: Vital Gear FB2 with a TW0K-modded BOG Lux III module, Wits' End CPF LE16 light with a IMS27mm reflector or Streamlight TL-3.

Dimmer: Minimag with a sanded down Peak Snow29 LED on a LiON cell, Minimag with an MJLED, Solitaire with a sanded down down Nichia CS LED on a LiON cell, Infinity Ultra or a new Inova X1 with a reflector.

If I only have one light with me, it's more than likely the Fenix L1P.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 1, 2006)

SureFire L4 Lumamax with McE2s 22 ohm Two Stage Trim Tail Cap.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 1, 2006)

ARC-P AAA on my keys and a FENIX L1P with 3.3 ohm switch mod in my pocket.

regards


----------



## Grox (Mar 1, 2006)

Mine is a HDS ult 60 xr on the belt and a arc aaa-p rev4 on the keys.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 1, 2006)

For the last several weeks its a Fenix L1P, with an Arc AAA v4 on my keys. I'll often rotate in a JIL 1.3W, HDS, KL4/CR123, Litfuse-modded Arc LS or similar. Also still like the Photon Freedom. At night I'll add something pretty bright like a SF with a P91 LA.

peace


----------



## rkonieska (Mar 1, 2006)

SL tl-3 with two pila 150s.................waiting for 1499 bulb. 

Ron


----------



## nirad (Mar 1, 2006)

Keychain - Arc AAA
Work - Q3 With TWOJ
Play - McLux III PD


----------



## Bonez (Mar 1, 2006)

L2P on the belt, Arc AAA-P in the right pocket on the keys, Infinity Ultra-G in the left pocket on the other keys, L1P somewhere (usually cargo pockets unless im wearing jeans and river rock aaa in back pocket. Hopefully adding q3 or other cr-123 light soon............ I know i edc alot  (not as much as some of you guys though :naughty: )


----------



## phil_vr (Mar 1, 2006)

Dealing with the NY subway every day, lights are mandatory!
In my keychain there is a silver Maglite Solitaire moded with a cheap white 
5mm LED (from Radioshack), in my jean's small pocket there is a small Garitty 
LED (2x coin cell), in my jacket there is a Coast Lenser V2 (3AAAA - LED), and
in my backpack my very first flashlight (the one that started my hobby) a 
black worn Minimag as well as a yellow G2.

One is never enough right?


----------



## carrot (Mar 1, 2006)

phil_vr said:


> Dealing with the NY subway every day, lights are mandatory!


Really? I've been riding the subways every day for the past few years... not a single time when I needed to get *out* of the train.  I need to take the trains you take, then.


----------



## taro68 (Mar 1, 2006)

I carry in my pocket at work in the dark of the theatre, but all days too (changing my EDC): my dear ARC 4+ (i love it!), HDS ultimate 60 GT, Peak AAA with a custom lanyard, Streamlight Jr and when i am on tour around Europe, or Italy, i bring with me my entire collection stored in an hard orange case. And i could say that nobody knows these incredible flashlights!


----------



## phil_vr (Mar 1, 2006)

carrot said:


> Really? I've been riding the subways every day for the past few years... not a single time when I needed to get *out* of the train.  I need to take the trains you take, then.



Two years ago there was the big blackout and we had an emergency "out"
of the train (I think it was the E heading downtown). Since then I always
carry my gear (nothing happened since that time). But better be prepared
than anything.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 2, 2006)

My new Fenix L1P and a Dorcy 1W 3AAA when I leave the house.


----------



## Delvance (Mar 2, 2006)

Coin cell light on keychain.

Mostly Fenix L1P with 2.2ohm resistor on belt but lately...Emil's MB3W in pocket.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 2, 2006)

On work days, Mediterranean 2AA in Ripoffs holster on belt, Matterhorn on keychain. Weekends, Fenix L1P in belt holster and Matterhorn on keychain. 

In a month:
Work Med 2AA in Ripoffs belt holster and Peak Pacific AAA on keychain.
Weekends, Peak Pacific AAA on keychain only since it will be bright enough to replace the Matterhorn and L1P. Five hours of brightness on a lithium AAA gives me the runtime I need.


----------



## analogguy (Mar 2, 2006)

ARC AAA-P and or CR2 Ion is always with me.


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 2, 2006)

You mean EDC's? I always have an HDS and two ARC AAA's. I use them all the time, sometimes even for legitimate purposes.


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What your EDC?*



greenLED said:


> Keychain: ArcAAA
> Pocket: I rotate an ARC LSL-P (stock) and a custom, cut-down ArcAA/CR2, 2-stage Lux light.
> Backpack: Rotating between Pila GL3, SF U2, SF L1




Why do you rotate? Why not carry them all?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Mar 2, 2006)

.
My EDC is a Glock .40 cal. and a baby Glock .40 cal as back-up and 2 xtra hi-capacity magazines .

Along with a 5w nuwai , Q3 , fenix L1P & L0P and xtra battery bullets .



( and 1 road flare in my back pocket - just in case )


........................just jokin about the road flare...............it's really pepper spray .

.


----------



## faco (Mar 2, 2006)

Right now...........McLuxIII-PD


----------



## voodoogreg (Mar 2, 2006)

HDS basic-60 almost everytime I leave the house/bus/stage. and a dog tag chain around the neck with a 1xAAA peak, arc, or CMG sonic. Keychain has a phonto freedom night green on it, Also a small keychain with an arc AAA-P, roadcase key's, and a pill fob. Backup's include a VG FB-1 w/KL-1, and a jil 1.3 though these stay in a instrument case or bag. VDG


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 2, 2006)

Several lights that I EDC, but currently have a silver River Rock 2AAA clipped in my left front pocket. I know, boring.. the thing is just so darn handy though.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 2, 2006)

Inova T1


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 2, 2006)

$1 squeeze lights from Quality China Goods I usually have 3-4 to pass out as gifts to friends.

Streamlight Scorpion in coat pocket

1AAA clone clipped to my leatherman.


----------



## waion (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine is Jil 1.3W.


----------



## Luxman (Mar 2, 2006)

HDS Ultimate 60.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Mar 2, 2006)

Fenix L1P, photon II and photon freedom.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 2, 2006)

Pocket- Old Arc AAA
Coat- RR 2AAA, Photon 3

Geoff


----------



## revv11 (Mar 2, 2006)

HDS Basic 60 is my favorite EDC right now, but I am willing to consider others.


----------



## JOEGREEN (Mar 2, 2006)

Keychain - Peak Matterhorn

Coat - Bright light -Either a Peak Carribean, Nuwai Q3, or Fenix L1P
Coat - Long running - CMG Ultra-G

or for a dressy occasion - Orb Raw 2 stage


----------



## Cliffnopus (Mar 2, 2006)

Fenix L1P in a "holester" (ocassionaly changes to a Groovy). Photonlight (red light) on my key ring - in fact one on every key ring in the house.

Cliff


----------



## Blazer (Mar 2, 2006)

In the winter it's easier because there's more pockets, so currently:

HDS EDC Basic 60 LE
SF E2D
Fenix L0P
SL Keymate
Photon Freedom Micro


----------



## Wong (Mar 2, 2006)

Aleph2 ( 1 x R123 ) + Flupic LE + Ti bezel + z57( tail stand mod from Nekomane )

Cheers
Wong


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 2, 2006)

Surefire A2

now I'm carrying a L1, while my beloved A2 is being fixed


----------



## MacTech (Mar 2, 2006)

belt holster (Nite-Ize Pock-Its XL) contains SF 6P, Leatherman Blast and Spyderco Cricket
RF pocket contains Fenix L1S (Lighthound Special)
LF pocket contains SF G2 w/ BOG 3W and UCL glass lens

the lights on my keyring i don't bother to count....

the 6P gets limited use, most commonly used to illuminate iBook screens that may have bad reed switches and/or backlighting tubes, it's the only one with enough guts to faintly illuminate the screen from in front
the Fenix gets 90% of the use, it's the first light i reach for when i need a light
the G2 w/ BOG is used for whenever i need a light brighter than the Fenix


----------



## StoneDog (Mar 2, 2006)

Right now only a Photon Freedom. My CNC-123 is out of commission until I build a new sammie for it (Wiz2 917 w/ TXOH!!!).


Jon


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Mar 2, 2006)

Usually my L4...will alt with my L1P when it gets in.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 2, 2006)

Jil 1.3w TWOH


----------



## jsr (Mar 2, 2006)

My only EDC is my Streamlight KeyMate on my keys with me whenever I'm out of the house.

For my Personal Carry lights, I alternate between my V2 and Q3. I usually use my V2 tho (currently on me now).
Planning to pick up a Jet1 also for PC rotation and a Jil DD for my fiance to PC (she currently has a Q3 also).

At home, I use my Xnova 8LED for close up things or my TM-313X if I want a bit more throw to see things across the room, hallway, etc.


----------



## MillerMods (Mar 2, 2006)

3-stage MM 1.5W L0P.


----------



## sams (Mar 2, 2006)

Raw NS around neck!


----------



## owenbright (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been carrying the Ulteon Xl-1 I got in a groupbuy in my pocket.


----------



## BlackDecker (Mar 2, 2006)

I carry 2... the Fenix L1P and the new reflectored Inova X1. I like the L1P for its throw, and I like the X1 for its runtime. And since both use common AA batteries, batteries are widely available.


----------



## secamp32 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a SF E2E and a SL keymate with my work keys in my pocket. On my bag I have a SL Scorpion and a Safe-Light Super-Bright. Stuck to my desk I have another Safe-Light Super-Bright. In my desk I have a Sl Twintask 1L and some assorted crappy light to loan out.

I ain't afraid of the dark!


----------



## Radio (Mar 2, 2006)

Fenix CR2-L1P pocket carry

NLS Key Chain carry


----------



## Templar223 (Mar 2, 2006)

My SF L2 nestles into my front right pocket to the right of my Lone Wolf folder.

I've got a L0P on my keyring along with a Photon-knockoff squeeze LED in white running on 2 - 2016s.

So, that's it, just three.

I also carry a fanny pack in public and it's got a Brinkmann 6V Lithium predecessor to the Maxfire (can't remember the name). It focuses! And a spare set of CR123s.

John


----------



## DaveG (Mar 2, 2006)

Arc-Ls w twisty in belt pouch,Dorcy AAA in pants pocket,2 photons and a Lighthound photon knock off on keys.


----------



## SpeedPRO (Mar 2, 2006)

Right now as of now? That would be U60XRGT....


----------



## Morelite (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine has now changed to the McLuxIII-PD


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh man....that's a nice polish on your Ti clip.....

:goodjob: 




Morelite said:


> Mine has now changed to the McLuxIII-PD


----------



## Outrider (Mar 2, 2006)

Always with me - 2 microlights (one on each key ring) and L1P and Amilite in a 

small Ripoffs clip-on on belt. In my County-comm BOB live the following: 
2 CMG Ultra, 1 Q3 with 2 level mod/TWOH, 1 AA .5 watt from Advancemart and one Inova XO3. In a recent power outage at work every one of these were borrowed by co-workers who NO LONGER make fun of my lights!


----------



## Morelite (Mar 2, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Oh man....that's a nice polish on your Ti clip.....
> 
> :goodjob:


 
Thanks, it took some time and I still need to do a little more wit some 1500 grit then 2000


----------



## edakoppo (Mar 3, 2006)

Primary varies between TOP Stryker and VG F2, backed up by MM AAA with TLE-10 in collar, Fire-Fli on car keys, AAA eBay clone on house keys, and a Photon Freedom. If I carry a backpack, it has an Ultra-G and a MM AA with SMJLED kit.


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 3, 2006)

Keychain - Lighthound Photon Clone
Pocket - Fenix L0P
Pocket - RAW NS (SOR)
Belt - Fenix L1p
Coat Pocket - Golston Super Bright 7watt


----------



## Timson (Mar 3, 2006)

Lighthound keychain light with car keys
& Fenix L1P in jacket pocket


Tim.


----------



## rscanady (Mar 3, 2006)

McLux PD with straight clip, FF3, and Jil DD Flupic on keychain.


Ryan


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Mar 3, 2006)

- Two Maglite Solitares on my key chain

- Streamlight Stinger HP

- Surefire E2d


----------



## DoubleDutch (Mar 3, 2006)

Keychain: Photon clone 2x 2016
Front pocket: Arc-P AAA
Belt: QIII on RCR123
Coat pocket (after dark): 3-cell Ultrafire with 200 Lumen 12 V G&P G12 on 3 RCR123's
Other coat pocket: 8 LED 2AA (also backup bike front light)
Coat zipper: keychain light 2x 2032
Coat front top pocket: red keychain light 2x 2032 (also backup bike rear light)

So, 6 LED and 1 Xenon

Kees


----------



## bwaites (Mar 3, 2006)

On me:
KevinL keychain light with 35K on keychain
tvodrd CR2II 
A2

Coat Pocket:
MiniMag Hotwire with ceramic socket, Carley 1499, 2 rechargeable LiIon 14500's

On the EDC Bag:
U Binned AlephIII with 2 x 18650 tube and 2 stage

In the EDC bag:
Surefire U2

Sometimes I carry a ROP 2C with 2 LiIon 18650's in the bag.

Overkill, you bet, but I loan a lot of lights out to friends to use, so far they have all wandered home!

Bill


----------



## simbad (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 3, 2006)

Trouser pocket: Digilight T9.
Coat: G&P G60 with 3.7V G&P lamp.
Commuter bag: G&P T12 with Surefire P91 lamp.

All using Wolf Eyes cells.


----------



## tommymeboy (Mar 3, 2006)

Pants pockets: Fenix L2P in left, r. has work keys on SL Batonlite.
"Teaching bag" has SF 6P and SL TL-3, and extra lamps for SF: P-61 and B.O.G. 3w, and batteries. Oh, and Inova Microlite on coat!


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 3, 2006)

[font=&quot]After some lurking on this site for a couple of days, I thought this would be a safe topic to jump in.

[/font]

I carry the Surefire Z2 Combat Light (P61) and a Dorcy 1 AAA LED, which rides along inside the Leatherman case. 

[font=&quot]
The Dorcy gets more use for close up work such as dropping keys or looking for things that roll under tables and the like. The Z2 with the P61 bulb is used for lighting up distant objects outdoors or clearing dark corner of potential bad guys. LOL [/font]


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 3, 2006)

OK, I'll bite.

My EDC is a home made 1 watt 1xCR123A, Fraen LP optic and clicky tailcap. The button clips to a cell phone belt clip. 3 hours runtime on a single battery at about 27 lumens. Single stage. It's been on my belt for a bit over a year.






I also carry an ARC AAA premium and an ARC AAA UV.

Daniel


----------



## Longbow (Mar 3, 2006)

In left front trouser pocket I carry a black Surefire G2 with a black HA KL3(2nd gen.) head that sports a F70 beamshaper. The combo provides 3.5 hours of non-dimming output, and has lots of throw *and * flood.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 4, 2006)

EV_007 said:


> After some lurking on this site for a couple of days, I thought this would be a safe topic to jump in
> 
> I carry the Surefire Z2 Combat Light (P61) and a Dorcy 1 AAA LED, which rides along inside the Leatherman case.
> 
> The Dorcy gets more use for close up work such as dropping keys or looking for things that roll under tables and the like. The Z2 with the P61 bulb is used for lighting up distant objects outdoors or clearing dark corner of potential bad guys. LOL



Welcome to CPF, EV_007. Good to hear from you. Jump in anytime.

Daniel


----------



## CLHC (Mar 4, 2006)

3[M]iniMag in front left pocket
McLux.III.PD riding on right side hip


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 4, 2006)

Always have the Fenix L1P in my jacket pocket, but most around the house things I use my SF L2. For outside walks, my EDC has become one of my four FiveMega 700L Maglite mods with 3x600s Pilas & WA-1331.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 4, 2006)

McLux III PD or A2 aviator.


----------



## chiphead (Mar 10, 2006)

This week it's my MiniMag-AA/w Bad1000 in the head, plus a INOVA-X5T as a back-up. Always have a back-up!

chiphead...Walking through life at DEFCON-3.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 10, 2006)

was thinking about "EDCing" it... for fun, for a day or 2. (walk around with it as if it's totally normal, no big deal, nonchalant like). maybe go window shopping downtown with it.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 10, 2006)

in messenger bag- minimag with mad max sammie
in pant pocket- arc AAA 
in mammut ketok- inova x1 (new version)


----------



## BobbyRS (Mar 10, 2006)

mdocod said:


> was thinking about "EDCing" it... for fun, for a day or 2. (walk around with it as if it's totally normal, no big deal, nonchalant like). maybe go window shopping downtown with it.


 
:lolsign: :laughing:  :lolsign:


----------



## Warp (Mar 10, 2006)

The flashlights I carry everyday:

Surefire G2 w/P61 
Dorcy 1xAAA LED on keychain

I just picked up a new Innova X1 that I am also carrying, at least for now. Problem is that a Glock, three flashlights, keys, cell phone, two spare mags, wallet, 3" folding knife, Gerber compact multi-tool, and Fox OC is a little on the bulky side. I think I can handle it, carpenter jeans are great.


----------



## Kershaw (Mar 10, 2006)

In pocket: Inova T2 (used to be L1p)
On key chain: Photon Freedom
In backpack or car: Surefire G2 with SC1 spares carrier


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 10, 2006)

i would like to edc a 10watt HID in my backpack
now i just have a u2 in my pocket


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 10, 2006)

My EDC is usually one of these two guys, Chrome PD, or Ti McLux....






Occasionly it will be something SureFirey.


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 10, 2006)

A2 in my inside jacket pocket
Peak Rainier in pants pocket
ARC AAA P (original version) on keyring.


----------



## Paul6ppc (Mar 10, 2006)

Orb RAW 2 stage ,you dont even know it there till you turn it on!


----------



## roguesw (Mar 11, 2006)

kl4 head on vital gear 2 cell body on key ring
and mclux-pr-t on E2E body in trousers
4 123's in my bag


----------



## UWAK (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't have many options on EDC so... SF E1L with red filter + two spare batts.


----------



## rscanady (Mar 11, 2006)

PSM
Those are two VERY NICE specimen of the McGizmo clan!

Ryan


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 17, 2006)

E1L is in da' pocket right now....just ordered a Q-3 today


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 18, 2006)

The one that I truly carry _every_ day (ESDC?) is my first Arc AAA.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Well heres mine. I have an idea. I'd like to see the mods make this thread a sticky. So we don't keep having the same thread posted over and over again.
Also, hopefully the mods can set it up so that even if a post is merely updated, it shows up as new when you first come to CPF from somewhere else. Whaddya think?

I don't think I will be keeping the FM64 beam shaper on it though - too big.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 18, 2006)

ARC AAAP on keychain and my new modded Q3 in my pocket.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Posted my suggestion in the Forum Comments/Suggestion forum....


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 18, 2006)

I almost allways carry a U-Bin McLuxIII PD around my neck on a breakaway lanyard.

I have an ARC AAA on my key Chain (I don't consider key chains EDC but some do).
I also carry either a MrBulk Lion Cub or Chameleon in my pocket.
I have found myself sticking my very nice CR2 ION in the watch pocket of my jeans.

Restricting myself to one EDC is almost impossible.
Still to this day My #1 EDC is the U-Bin McLuxIII PD.
Yaesumofo


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 18, 2006)

edit


----------



## zens (Mar 18, 2006)

Is that an m6 in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## brooklynhammer (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm only in the early stages of this illness, so I find two adequate at the moment: Photon Freedom Max with my keys, and the Peak Caribbean in a pocket. Theres also a PAL in the car.


----------



## nightwalker (Mar 18, 2006)

My EDC is .357 Sig 226 and 2 mags 2 6P's and a Q3. Also a Rock Rver M-4 223 carbine with 6 mags. 1 6P mounted on the M-4 a .357 Sig 229 gasmask
tactical vest and helment pelican 2640 headlamp radio and blackbarry.


----------



## Warp (Mar 19, 2006)

nightwalker said:


> My EDC is .357 Sig 226 and 2 mags 2 6P's and a Q3. Also a Rock Rver M-4 223 carbine with 6 mags. 1 6P mounted on the M-4 a .357 Sig 229 gasmask
> tactical vest and helment pelican 2640 headlamp radio and blackbarry.


 
How about off duty EDC?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 19, 2006)

brooklynhammer said:


> I'm only in the early stages of this illness,...



 :laughing: nice one!!


INOVA T1, Fenix L0P and an INOVA X1 (old style)





...you vant a cookie?...


----------



## ianb (Mar 19, 2006)

A recently purchased HDS EDC U60 XR GT, its phenomenal! Before that I didn't edc, but this is just a perfect size(small)
Ian B


----------

